# South Texas Barn add on



## Wado

The original plan was a trailer but that didn't work out so a more permanent design came into play. Most of our time is spent at the barn so a bath and kitchen/sleeping quarters is taking the place of the trailer. I live in a metal building so it's not entirely new to me but I am going to do the framing a bit different on this not only to save money but to maximize space. Instead of building walls out of two by fours I think I will strip the purlins with one by fours. I still will have to use conventional framing for a closet and the bathroom but the majority of the living space will be stripped and then finished. I have a long way to go as you can see from the pictures and I am thinking about a ceiling other than twelve inch tiles, any thoughts?


----------



## sleepersilverado

Have you priced metal furring strip vs the 1x4? Also if you do wood why not rip the 1x4 down to a 1x2? I am not understanding your ceiling question.


----------



## Wado

sleepersilverado said:


> Have you priced metal furring strip vs the 1x4? Also if you do wood why not rip the 1x4 down to a 1x2? I am not understanding your ceiling question.


I am not familiar with metal furring, I was sticking with wood in order to use nails in securing paneling to the walls. I guess if sheetrock was used you could screw it to the metal furring. I have been thinking about ripping to save in some cost and the guy that did the metal work said he has used 1/2" plywood strips also. The ceiling would have to be furred on 12" centers for tiles but I would rather do something else, maybe a suspended type. I have never installed that stuff. I have installed a bunch of Thermotile, it just isn't all that great and it can burn and be damaged easily. I have some time so I might look around, maybe they make a larger tile that will go quicker.


----------



## sleepersilverado

Suspended ceilings are pretty easy to instal especially with all the purlins you have pictured. Only thing with the suspended ceiling is I don't know if you can buy the quantity you need or if will have to buy box quantities. 
You could use tin also.


----------



## Wado

I got lucky and have a friend that is going to give me a hand on this project. He built Easy Money paycheck loan franchises for about three years in strip malls all over the country. Pretty much the same kind of construction. I can get the tiles it's the track and hangers I don't know about. I dropped the framing materials yesterday so Monday we get started. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Wado

*Making progress*

Well we got up to the project Tuesday and got an early start the next day. Pretty basic framing and my friend I took with me used to frame houses in his younger days so he was right at home. The strip framing took a little longer and I had to use pocket screws to connect the uprights to the top an bottom plates but it looks ok. If I ever do this again it will be a little different. We got all the wiring in and by happy hour Saturday we packed up our tools and headed back Sunday morning. Not too bad for a couple of has been's. I drove back up Tuesday for Spray Right out of San Antonio to do the insulating on Wednesday and back home the same day. More pic's next week.


----------



## sleepersilverado

Y'all won't know how to act.


----------



## Wado

I sure hope the foam keeps the scorpions out. We were banging around and one came scooting out from under the wall. One whack with my framing hammer did the trick.


----------



## Hooked

I think you'll be nice and cozy with the sprayed insulation. I like it.
I kick myself frequently for not having done that when we build our metal building/workshop. lol


----------



## Rubberback

I just put a new drop down ceiling in my barn. I live in my barn & have for many years. I used 2ft tiles that are like sheet rock. There fire resistant & you can wash them. Can't think of there name. Really came out nice. The tiles have some kind of protected surface on them. 
I tried to get a pic but couldn't. The tiles are very strong & won't sag or stain. You can google them.
Your barn looks great. I've been working on mine forever but I'm almost there. Here's my last project. Still have a ways to go on the bar.


----------



## Mrschasintail

That is awesome!!!


----------



## peckerwood

Mrs.Tail is right! I'm way jealous.


----------



## Wado

*Phase Three*

We got to the project Monday and got a fresh start Tuesday on the ceiling tile hangers. That was real fun. The insulation makes the room about fifteen degrees warmer than the rest of the barn so we sweated until the arctic blast came in Wednesday night. I should have cranked up a couple of 500 watt lights because after a 30 degree temperature drop in just minutes the windows poured water and they are double insulated also. I found the drains in the lower channel of the window was full of foam bits and dead flies so they overflowed and soaked the window casings. It's amazing how much moisture was in the room. Anyway, the paneling went smoothly and now the dreaded bathroom and plumbing is next. The paneling is domestic birch that is paint or stain grade milled by Murphy. I bought this at a McCoy's in El Campo for $26.00 a sheet. I plan on painting it and doing a beaded oak wainscot. The trim style is still up in the air, maybe a simple flat type with a chamfer. A few pic's.


----------



## 41082

*Spray Foam*

Nice Job.. Did you spray the foam insulation yourself and if so what did you use?


----------



## Wado

*Insulation*

The foam was done by Spray Right out of San Antonio. I think these guys will travel and he was probably only the second contractor that I have dealt with in my projects that showed up when he said he would. Actually, I had a bet and won because I said he wouldn't show up at 8:00 am and he didn't. He was twenty minutes early. I don't know the exact square footage but it is 30 x 20 and the walls were 14 feet and 12 at the low end. The drive out price was $2,200.00. I talked to him about the return on the added cost from fiberglass bat insulation and he claimed this stuff pays for itself in about three years. One thing for sure I didn't get a bunch of scratchy glass down my collar and he rolled his hose up at 11:00 that morning and blew out of there. I wish I could download the video I took when he was shooting this stuff, it's pretty cool.


----------



## Hooked

Looking great!! Seems like a really good price on the foam.


Shoot 'bill' a PM or post a question on the technical support forum regarding posting the video. Would like to see that one....


----------



## Wado

All afternoon trying to figure out You Tube, sheesh. I didn't want to get too close or I might get my lens covered.


----------



## Hooked

Cool vid. Hell on the knees though........lol. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Law Dog

Looks great, congrats!


----------



## Wado

*Plumbing*

I switched gears and did some plumbing during Spring Break. I tested the supplies and wouldn't you know I forgot to glue one fitting and had a flood. The second dry fit in the water filter set up didn't get glued. It was a good thing it was in the shop area and not in the living area. I saw water running out of the water heater pan drain and said that ain't right. I did the hundred yard dash back to the main cut off before too much ran out. Any way, here are some pic's and I imagine none of this is up to code but I am in the country. One question about drains. I ran a two inch main and it has a little over two inches of drop in thirteen feet. Shouldn't that be plenty for a couple of sinks and a shower? And I doubt if all three will be used at once. I do have plans for a couple of vent stacks every four feet.


----------



## Wado

*Update*

Got the shower in. What a piece of junk from Home Depot. I installed a Lasko five foot pan for my Master Bath here where I live and we did the enclosure with half inch Wilsonart solid surface and it turned out nice. This thing is actually made by Lasko but it's bad, nonetheless I put it in. It drains and does it's job but took a lot of modifying to get it level. I ended up raising it twelve inches to get the drain and a 90 under it so I could hit my main in the shop side. I may have been able to go a little lower but what's an inch? I will put a step and do some tile work and everybody will be happy. It just feels weird to be up a foot off of the floor in a shower.


----------



## Cavjock22

Good read.. Keep sharing..


----------



## Wado

*Update*

Getting back on the project this week. I have since installed the toilet flange for a backflush toilet and have decided to insulate the ceiling. We put a Trane mini split in a month ago and it has been running on 74 degrees to pull all of the moisture out. I haven't been there since the torrential rains and I sure hope I didn't have any leaks, this would be bad. I had one where the end wall sets on the slab but I found a place that we missed with NP 1 and got it fixed. I have the beaded paneling for the wainscot in my shop here waiting to be stained and sealed and once we get the walls painted it will go up. Then the cabinets and ceiling tiles. I need to have my head examined for starting this. Lot of work still to come. Pic's next week.


----------



## Wado

*Wainscott*

I got it stained today and if it isn't pouring down rain tomorrow I will shoot the polycrylic sealer on it. Good old Fruitwood stain, seems to be my favorite.


----------



## refugioco

Good job, thanks for sharing the progress.


----------



## Wado

*Getting Closer*

The painting is done and my all time favorite activity, laying ceiling tile also. The trim work is coming up and some flooring. Two days stapling tiles and I have a crick in my neck. We had to use the fiber tiles since the Thermotiles are not being made any more and they are a bit dusty and make a mess cutting them but it's a done deal. It sure was nice working in A/C at a brisk 73 degrees and outside about 94 this week in Frio County. We dropped some insulation in the ceiling in addition to the foam that was sprayed in the walls and roof. You can barely hear the mini split unit running and when it hits the setpoint the fan speeds up automatically until the room cools back down. I walked in the room yesterday morning about eight and my thermometer on the wall read 70 degrees and the unit was set on 73. I guess it's doing it's job. A few pictures.


----------



## Hooked

Coming along very nice Wado. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Wado

*Getting closer*

Got the flooring done this week and drove up Wednesday to do the wainscot and trim. The guy that laid the floor accidentally shoved a door through the ceiling and I had to repair it before starting the trim work. Other than that it went pretty good. I had a little shrinkage on the cove moulding I guess because of the heat and humidity. The next day I had gaps in all of my joints but it didn't happen to the wider trim. It was all of 100 degrees in the barn when I was cutting and 75 inside the room. Cabinets are on the drawing board and I hope to have the lights and plugs done next weekend. Might make it by Thanksgiving.


----------



## scwine

Looks really nice. Thanks for posting this project.


----------



## peckerwood

Looks great!The shower turned out nice too.


----------



## Wado

Thanks for the positive comments, I need all the encouragement I can get. I have a low tolerance for frustration the older I get for some reason. It should be smooth sailing from here though. My wife is already eye balling the shower and some grab bars have to be installed before it gets used. I believe statistics prove more accidents happen in the home in the bathroom so I had better get on top of this.


----------



## MOCITY1

*Buildout*

Very enjoyable read..Thanks for posting.


----------



## Wado

*Update and estimated $/SQ.FT.*

After adding up receipts I now am up to $45.00 a square foot on this build. Still not too bad and the only thing left is some furniture that most likely will be our old stuff we have stored. All the appliances are included as well as the paint, trim and flooring. We caught a decent sale at Lowe's and got our blinds pretty cheap and Sherwin Williams had a good sale on paint also. I could have waited a few weeks to get my cabinet finishes and saved 35% but I bought all my cabinet materials in one trip yesterday. I should start on the cabinets in a day or two, I had to build a couple for a local contractor last week so I am in the mood for some more. The cabinets will be Red Oak with simple banded doors and drawer fronts. I am set up to do concealed hinges so they have a clean look, no ugly hardware. With any luck I will be doing a Wilsonart top with an add on bull nose, I've never done that before but it looks easy enough. More pic's next week.


----------



## Andy777

Any idea how many man hours you've put into it?


----------



## Wado

*Man Hours*



Andy777 said:


> Any idea how many man hours you've put into it?


I hate computers. I had this all written and lost it, anyway the metal work was hired and came to $4.00/sq.ft. based on 600 sq.ft. of floor space. I took a friend of mine to do the framing, wiring, ceiling tile stripping and paneling and we logged about 75 hours. Every thing else was all me except for painting. My wife did the nail hole filling and brush work. Those little chores stack the hours up fast. She painted the doors and helped hold some trim also. She helped when I did the ceiling tiles also, it's good to have someone on the floor handing you stuff and moving things around. I did the wiring termination in a couple of days. That includes putting two ceiling fans together. I think there are seven circuits in all. Fifteen receptacles and five or six lights, a fan/heater/light bath combo fixture (PITA) also. One plug with five 10/2's shoved in a single box took forever to do. I was ready to go look for a real electrician. To be on the safe side I guess I have about 250 hours of my time in it. All that's left is the cabinets and moving some furniture in. I would imagine the work I did performed by skilled carpenters/plumbers/painters/electricians could be completed in a few weeks if everybody shows up when they should. Right now I have $855.00 in materials sitting in the shop for cabinets. I will more than likely add a couple of hundred to that before I am done and will easily put sixty hours in them from the time I make the first cut until I clean my HVLP gun. I am old and slow but work cheap.


----------



## Wado

*Cabinets*

I fired up my Festool Track Saw last week and got a start on my cabinets. I have a big blind cabinet in one end that took some planning and slowed me down a bit on the drawings. I managed to get a few of the boxes built with one boo boo that had to be fixed. With any luck I should have the rest of them done this week and then build the doors and drawers. After that I have a bath vanity and small linen cabinet to do.


----------



## Hooked

Great to see a progress report. Cabinet work looking good. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Wado

*Cabinet Update*

The kitchen cabinets are done with the exception of a valance above the stove. I need to get the appliances in place to get a distance and a wall mount microwave light combination is going above the stove. I wish I was closer to the project for measurements, hope it all fits. I have a vanity and linen cabinet to do and then the hard part, doors, drawers and finishing. At least it's cooler. Plan to do a TV center also but no rush on that.


----------



## Wado

*Cabinets*

I finished the bath vanity yesterday after a trip to the lumber yard for two more sheets of plywood and some oak one by two's. I got the tail end of the one by's so they were pretty ugly. Fired up and built the drawer boxes out of white pine, nothing fancy, no dovetails just nails and glue. I usually spray them pretty heavy with the urethane so they don't get stained. I might get to the doors this afternoon, got to mow the grass. I've got a few dollars over a grand in the cabinets right now, and 43 of my poke along hours. I don't think I can meet my estimate of hours to complete, too many distractions. Pic's.


----------



## Wado

*Stain and Finish Time*

I got started yesterday with the stain and today I am shooting the water borne polyurethane. The humidity is killing me but I need to get this stuff done so it's going to take some sanding. I had a real good surface and then the rains saturated us Saturday and everything fuzzed back up. The water base poly stands the fibers up also but a couple of swipes with a sanding sponge and it's all good. Even with the high temperature the stuff is slow curing, if it was lower humidity I could sand and re-coat every two hours so it's taking about three and meanwhile dust is dropping out of the air. I was going to make the counter tops but there is a place close to where these are going that makes preformed tops. I'm not too crazy about their deck material but I don't think I can buy the material and do it myself for what they quoted me installed.


----------



## djwag94

Those are looking great! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Wado

*Cabinets Installed*

I did the cabinet staining and finishing in two stages because of limited room in the shop but finally got them all done. My friend and I went up Wednesday and put them in and decided to go ahead and install the microwave since we were staying the night anyway. I had hoped for the counter top guy to come and do his measurements but that didn't work out so they are still on the drawing board. I still have to build a filler cabinet to hide the microwave top mount and a television console before I move on to something else. This project is about 90% done now and just in time for cooler weather. My friend does ceramic tile work so he may be doing the back splash if he wants to make the trip.


----------



## Wado

*Counter Tops*

We finally got an appointment for the measurements on Friday the twenty third and Monday I got a call from Cabinet Creations in Lytle to show up Friday for the install. I knew this storm was coming and asked if we could do it earlier if not next week so they got me in first thing Thursday. Boy was I glad, everyone knows what happened Friday around there. This was my first for pre-formed tops and learned a couple of things. The laminate is Wilsonart Summer Carnival HD finish. We had a mix up somehow, the finish was supposed to be Quarry Finish but this is what we ended up with. Looks good just a bit duller sheen. No way I could have done these myself and hauled them two hundred miles and installed them for what I paid. Total price installed was $581.65 with the sink holes cut in them. Tile back splash is next.


----------



## Wado

*Two More*

I knocked out two more pieces for the barn last week. One is a bathroom linen and whatever storage and a Television Console junk catcher. Got to have a place to put stuff. I put a false back in the TV cabinet so it can go flush against the wall and you can get the wires where they need to go. The panels can be removed and are held in place with velcro pieces in all four corners.


----------



## Wado

*Moving In*

We drove to the Ranch Saturday for a few days before Christmas and I decided to go ahead and move some furniture in the new addition and start using it. We still have some tile work and picked our Texas Star mosaic up Christmas Eve so I hope in a week or two to knock this out. I bought a TV antenna and booster and ran another cable so we have both DirecTV and San Antonio local channels. I think I get 45 digital channels on the antenna and a bunch are HD, better picture than the satellite and free. The headboard was built in my shop and also a chest of drawers that aren't in the pictures. I might take a stab at building a rustic looking table and benches for the eating area. Presently we use a cafe style table I built that is a bit small. Happy Holidays!


----------



## sleepersilverado

**** man, you going to retire there? Looks awesome!


----------



## Wado

sleepersilverado said:


> **** man, you going to retire there? Looks awesome!


I guess it's a possibility, we've had a good life on the coast but keeping two places up is a bit pricey. We have a two bedroom house there also that is around a hundred years old that we have been pecking at for about ten years that still needs a ton of work. It's very livable but inefficient as heck, no insulation at all and windows every two feet. My Grandparents never worried about getting too hot mainly they tried to stay warm in the winter. It has a big fireplace that I had to condemn and seal up so we insulated the attic and put a central unit in but it cycles so much it drives me crazy, so many air leaks. The barn addition is taking it's place until I figure out what to do with the house. I have so much in the house demolition is out of the question and I don't think anyone would want it to move it off even if it would survive the move. That old house is another chapter of DIY. I have a few before and after pictures, it was pretty rough before we started. The fireplace actually sunk and leaned out tearing itself out of the wall and had to be shored up and tilted back into the living room. The joist or rafter ties aren't holding any more so the chimney is basically free standing and the mortar cracked so I plugged it up. There is a big television cabinet with book case towers there now. The window next to it had to come out also, what a mess. The other picture is one bedroom we finished last summer. Guess I will have to start another DIY thread on this one.


----------



## peckerwood

Man you've come a long way.You've got a set-up that most of us can only dream about.Your dang sure a go-gitter Wado!


----------



## Wado

Thanks for all the nice comments. I don't know about being a go-gitter anymore I've slowed way down. My body just won't take the commands I give it, like it's on strike or something. Lots of good information on this forum, I check it and the woodworking forum every day for new ideas. I hope someone might get some use out of my attempts and go ahead and try their hand at building what they want. When I start on the house I will do some picture taking, the first project is changing the wooden windows out to either aluminum or vinyl. That ought to be fun.


----------



## Wado

*Grand Finale*

I guess this is about as far as it goes. I still have to do some shelves in the closet and maybe a couple of free standing pieces, maybe a desk or something. I have one problem and I am wracking my brain on this one. The aluminum window frames sweat profusely, and are soaking the window casings. I don't know if a dehumidifier is needed or just some air circulation. The foam has made this space almost air tight. If you try to slam the door shut it won't latch but crack a window open and it will go home with no effort. These big temperature swings lately really make it hard to regulate the inside air quality. One day the ac is on the next the heater, dang if I know what to do. We got the star mosaic Christmas Eve and I went up this past week and Rocking B Tile came and stuck it up. I chickened out doing it myself, never laid a piece of it in my life so here it is.


----------



## jtburf

Kitchen tile work looks really nice.

Love the star.

John


----------



## Wado

*Star*



jtburf said:


> Kitchen tile work looks really nice.
> 
> Love the star.
> 
> John


The star was made in El Campo by Karen, don't know her last name. She has a business there making these types of things mostly out of stained glass. It is a nice touch I just don't want to over do the star thing, you can go overboard.


----------



## sleepersilverado

I don't know what to tell you about the windows. We have the same issue at our shop, metal building with store front type windows (aluminum frame single pane glass) they sweat like no ones business and have ruined the sills.


----------



## Wado

*Crying Windows*



sleepersilverado said:


> I don't know what to tell you about the windows. We have the same issue at our shop, metal building with store front type windows (aluminum frame single pane glass) they sweat like no ones business and have ruined the sills.


It's crazy, the ones in my house down here on the coast do not sweat and they are el cheapo single pane metal building windows. The difference is I used fiberglass insulation and have ridge vents so the attic breathes. I got a call yesterday from the guy that did my building at the ranch and he said he talked to Mueller in New Braunfels and all they said was try some vents in the ceiling and a couple in the attic to the outside. I sure don't want to send a bunch of moisture in the attic and have it sweat. The room itself isn't damp but the windows are like little refrigerators. I even insulated the north one on the outside with cork and it still sweats. These windows do have drains in the bottom tracks but they are wide open and I bet if I drilled them larger they would start whistling when it blows. At least the glass doesn't sweat, I would be in trouble.


----------



## CopanoCruisin

Waldo, even in our RV, it is so air tight, that we have to crack the overhead vent and one of the wall Windows to get some air circulation. It works great. As you had mentioned earlier, with everything closed up air tight, the Windows, especially the larger ones just pour off condensation. Best of luck, "looking good"!........cC


----------



## arcross32

*insulation*

Did you spray the foam insulation yourself or have a firm come in and do it. I've seen tank kits available to do that, just not sure on their yield and effectiveness.


----------



## Wado

*Insulation*

I had Spray Right do it. If you go back to the beginning of this thread I have some pictures and a video of them doing it.

Page two has the video.


----------



## GeeTee

Wow - your carpentry skills are epic!!! Everything looks awesome.


----------



## Wado

GeeTee said:


> Wow - your carpentry skills are epic!!! Everything looks awesome.


Thanks, I have one more project and then that's about it for me. I might still do some cabinets or small stuff.


----------



## Wado

*Square Foot Cost ------Hit The Play Button!*





$49.95 / sq ft.


----------



## BumpandRun

*Square Foot Cost*

$49.95 I am guessing did not include the slab, roof, & exterior walls? Also, I am planning a similar type build this year at my place in Rocksprings. If I may ask, where is your place? I see mention of San Antonio. I was just curious as I have tried to get quotes from people to go to Rocksprings for different things as the construction goes. But I struggle getting companies that will go there. I am going to contact the Spray right and see if they will. I was also looking for a framing crew to dry mine and I can do the rest. I have struggled there as well and I am considering bringing a crew with me from Houston. I already have the slab, I built the forms, installed plumbing, rebar, ect myself and had a crew out of Rocksprings come out and pour/finish the slab.


----------



## Wado

*Cost*

The floor and roof were already there before the three exterior walls so that was not included in the cost per square foot. You can add about $7.50/sqft. for 600 sqft. of cement and I have no idea what the breakdown on the roof would be. It was an open lean to before I closed it in. The $49.95 does include the three exterior walls and includes all appliances and tv along with the a/c. You might check with David Long at Mueller in New Braunfels and see if he knows any framers that do metal building conversions. I assume you are doing metal? If not I have no contacts there other than Mueller. My place is south in the Pearsall area and I am pretty sure Spray Right works the area you are at. Their signs are all over that country. Good luck with it and I know what you mean about contractors not wanting to work in the country. Lots of work in the city.


----------



## BumpandRun

My plans were to have it framed in wood, skinned with plywood and then the outer most will be Metal. From the exterior it will look like a metal building. I figured I could save on the stick construction and trusses as opposed to a full on metal building and then all the frame work in the inside. It just seemed to be twice the materials in my mind. I may end up being wrong but that was my thought process. Mine is all cabin, 40x40 slab. 30x40 living area with 10x40 covered porch.


----------



## Wado

*Metal vs Wood*

I think in my notes the three walls on this job and including the steel ceiling joists I guess you would call them came out to $4.00/sqft. So the walls were 30' x 14' to the roof line that's 420sqft x $4.00 = $1680.00 a wall. Three walls make it around five grand. $5040.00 to be exact. I would have to look back on my cost to be sure. That's windows and trim too. I did a 30x40 shop seven years ago that I believe came to $32.00 a square foot but I got a good deal on the cement work and I also poured around 2000 square feet of it. That was ready to go with three panel doors and an operator on one of them. Prices have changed dramatically so this is a rough estimate. You do realize the figure is just for the 600 square foot living quarters. I would imagine you could do the wood for fifty, I don't know depends on a lot of things.

Mueller will be happy to quote this building and you can do a weld up, don't need any plans. The guy that did mine may not want to travel that far depends on how many wolves are at his door.


----------



## Hooked

BumpandRun said:


> My plans were to have it framed in wood, skinned with plywood and then the outer most will be Metal. From the exterior it will look like a metal building. I figured I could save on the stick construction and trusses as opposed to a full on metal building and then all the frame work in the inside. It just seemed to be twice the materials in my mind. I may end up being wrong but that was my thought process. Mine is all cabin, 40x40 slab. 30x40 living area with 10x40 covered porch.


Just curious about why you would put the plywood skin and then metal? Is this for structure strength since you aren't doing an all metal building? If you plan to spray foam insulation could you use standard wood frame bracing to reduce some cost?


----------



## Wado

My neighbor down here did a 30 x 40 building that is wood covered in metal. All they did was put corner braces in, what are they called? Shear braces? I have seen some that use metal that are notched into the studs and then skinned. Honestly I don't think my neighbor saved any money going all wood framing when it was all said and done. Dang sure ain't windstorm approved.


----------



## BumpandRun

Hooked said:


> Just curious about why you would put the plywood skin and then metal? Is this for structure strength since you aren't doing an all metal building? If you plan to spray foam insulation could you use standard wood frame bracing to reduce some cost?


My thought process was for the strength. If I have vertical studs and I just put the metal on, I would think it would bow inbetween the studs. I thought about running horizontal runners instead to avoid this as well. Understand, I am not an engineer nor a carpenter. I am a master electrician. lol 
I am probably way over thinking this. Also, my decision to go wood as opposed to metal frame was due to construction as well. If I cannot get someone to erect the metal building, I am pretty sure I couldnt do it either. As for the wood frame, if all else fails. I know I can frame it myself. with some help from friends and relatives of course.

Im sure trying to save a buck, will cost me two in the end.


----------

